

Release your product NOW, not later (a blog post) - kanebennett
http://kanebennett.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/release-now-not-later-with-an-ear-of-course/
What are your thoughts on my latest blog post?<p>This is an issue which plagues a lot of young developers I know, so I thought I'd write about my thoughts on the matter.<p>Your advice or opinion on the blog would be great!
======
trenton
Another advantage of "first come, first served" for a limited number of
customers: you can performance test your app and use the data to determine the
N you allow to signup. Your slow site doesn't piss off your early adopters AND
you delay performance tuning until you want to go to a larger audience.

You also make your own exclusivity. In fact, you should stipulate that during
the early access period, idle accounts will be reclaimed. That'll get them to
come back (if they're at all interested in your service).

------
kanebennett
What are your thoughts on my latest blog post?

This is an issue which plagues a lot of young developers I know, so I thought
I'd write my thoughts on the matter.

Any advice or opinions on the blog would be great!

